# Obama willing to shove health care down our throat



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well it looks like Obama doesn't mind partisanship as long as he gets his way with America. This guy isn't concerned with the will of the people he will do what he wants done. I would say he has the mindset of a dictator.

For the full story: http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid= ... .kYDWV9erc



> Obama Open to Partisan Vote on Health-Care Overhaul, Aides Say
> 
> By Edwin Chen
> 
> ...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is scary.

If some of the things he wants gets passed our economy will tank even further.

More job loss to help pay for the care. 
- Hospitals will have to cut jobs. not nurses or workers who see patients. But the paper pushers. Because they need to have money to make up for the care.

More taxes to pay for the care. 
- if you don't think it will effect you. you should look deeper. If your employer gets taxed so do you. If your employer loses money....so will you.

More red tape.
- if you think the system is slow moving now just wait until the goverment gets involved. It will be like waiting in line at the DMV.

This medical bill he wants to push through is more scary to me than the stimulus package. All the things I mentioned scare the crap out of me along with the doubling our nations debt.

People who voted on just the slogan "change" are sure going to get it.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I just got off the phone calling our senators and rep in Washington. For those of you in North Dakota who would like to do the same:
Byron Dorgan 1-800-666-4482
Kent Conrad 1-800-223-4457
Earl Pomeroy 202-225-2611

I called on cap and trade/global warming, and health care.

As a senior citizen I don't want someone who is paid by taxes to make my health care decisions. If I am retired and paying less taxes I am worth less to that person.

The opinion that I gave these people is that this bill would be destructive to health care especially senior citizens. The only thing worse about it than the care it will give is the destruction it will cause within our economy. I also told them I have zero confidence in our president.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:roll:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

R y a n said:


> :roll:


I am surprised you could break away from The Bait Pile for such a long post. I am also surprised that you would turn into a drive by type poster. Tell us again how your a republican and a conservative.  I like reading fiction.

Ryan, you have not done this to me, but don't you think it's time to stop making fun of people on this site on another site your involved with (The Bait Pile). That's not professional, and I would say a conflict of interest.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Ryan...... Please tell me how this health care plan will pay for itself with out raising taxes to such a high limit and also while giving people equal coverage and adequate coverage?

Please enlighten me how this will work? With out doubling our debt which they say is going to happen.

Please enlighten me how it will not effect business owners because the plan calls for them to get taxed? How will it not trickle down to employees with pay cuts or job loss?

Please tell me how this great system (with the models they are following from different countries) not cause longer waits for care or for less care to be given? Given the US population compared to these other countries. Or how it is a waiting game already in these countries.

Please tell me.

The people that think none of this will happen or not even a slight possiblity are looking at this with blinders on. Some of the dems in congress are seeing these problems that is why some are not 100% on board.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

> Ryan, you have not done this to me, but don't you think it's time to stop making fun of people on this site on another site your involved with (The Bait Pile). That's not professional, and I would say a conflict of interest.


i would say it is just plain childish, indicative of a very immature individual.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

hunter9494 said:


> > Ryan, you have not done this to me, but don't you think it's time to stop making fun of people on this site on another site your involved with (The Bait Pile). That's not professional, and I would say a conflict of interest.
> 
> 
> i would say it is just plain childish, indicative of a very immature individual.


Agree


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > :roll:
> ...


How do you know what is said on the BP?


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Funny indeed. One person posts an Emoticon and draws the rest of posts thereafter in attacks. I have never seen a thread hijacked by the posting of a singular Emoticon. This has to be a record.

I believe this statement makes it clearer then I could of the posts made after R y a n's:



> i would say it is just plain childish, indicative of a very immature individual.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

bretts said:


> hunter9494 said:
> 
> 
> > > Ryan, you have not done this to me, but don't you think it's time to stop making fun of people on this site on another site your involved with (The Bait Pile). That's not professional, and I would say a conflict of interest.
> ...


Awwww, don't cry, really, don't.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

MSG Rude said:


> Funny indeed. One person posts an Emoticon and draws the rest of posts thereafter in attacks. I have never seen a thread hijacked by the posting of a singular Emoticon. This has to be a record.
> 
> I believe this statement makes it clearer then I could of the posts made after R y a n's:
> 
> ...


X2


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

MSG Rude said:


> Funny indeed. One person posts an Emoticon and draws the rest of posts thereafter in attacks. I have never seen a thread hijacked by the posting of a singular Emoticon. This has to be a record.
> 
> I believe this statement makes it clearer then I could of the posts made after R y a n's:
> 
> ...


--I don't think it's immature to point out the truth--


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

The truth, huh?


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

buckseye said:


> MSG Rude said:
> 
> 
> > Funny indeed. One person posts an Emoticon and draws the rest of posts thereafter in attacks. I have never seen a thread hijacked by the posting of a singular Emoticon. This has to be a record.
> ...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

hahaha this is cool... the drawing of the line in the sand! When the wind blows who knows where the line goes!!! :lol:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

bretts said:


> buckseye said:
> 
> 
> > MSG Rude said:
> ...


Thanks... sorry I made you wait!! :lol:


----------



## DodgeLynn (Aug 28, 2008)

Everyone is so quick to point fingers and squabble?

...Let he is without sin....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I see a bunch of the baitpile crew is here.

I think Chuck had some good questions that didn't get answered, and I didn't like to see conflict between two sites. That is why I will lock this thread.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I have no idea why I'm getting PMs about this...someone PM me and help me understand what this all means?


----------

